# Lexi's New Hair Cut



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I gave Lexi a new hair cut last night. I was going to let it grow out so that it was a couple of inches long. But it started to mat so I decided to cut it. Haha! She looks different. I cut around her face more than I usually do and I also trimmed her legs. New Hair Cut


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

You did a really good job. She is such a cutie!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks! I need to get a bigger scissors. I have a small cutical scissors with rounded tips that I use. It does work very will as a haircut scissor because the cut ends up looking very choppy. I think I am going to have to break down eventually and but a slightly bigger scissors. Anyone know where I can get a good, cheap rounded tip scissors?

After I got done I started to think I might have done too much. :lol: I couldn't believe how good Lexi was though. She would just stand there an let me cut her hair. A couple of times she got tired of standing there and she would just lay down. She didn't like it when I was using the clippers on her legs. She kept laying down and pulling her legs under her. She got lots of treats (Cheerios) while we were doing it. 

Oh, I gave Lexi her bath in the bathtub. I wanted to see if she would play around in the water. She was very confused on why she was in the tub. She would just stand there looking at me like "OK now what?". :lol: I think I will stick with the kitchen sink from now on.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

LOL that's funny on the tub thing. I put Caesar in there when I use the whitening shampoo to let it set. He likes to play in there with the plastic cat balls that float. He will grab them and u can hear him blow bubbles out of his nose under water...its kind of funny. When I use his regular puppy shampoo, I do him in the kitchen sink.

Caesar is really good at letting us groom him too. I can't get the clippers to take his hair though, its like his hair is too fine. So we just use hair cutting scissors that came in the clippers kit we bought.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

she looks adorable!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

thats sooo cute!!! you did a great job


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks, everyone. I must have spent close to an hour just cutting. When I got done there was dog hair all over the bathroom. That is when I had my little "Maybe I cut too much" moment. I had to use the vacuum hose to suck up all of the hair. :lol:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Kissyfur (Jul 23, 2004)

Those photos are absolutely adorable! YOu did a fantastic job and that is so special that your pooch was so good during the beauty parlor session! lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2004)

Lexi looks so cute!


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Good job! She looks adorable.

You may want to try a beauty supply store (such as Sally's, that is where I got mine) or maybe ULTA. I would also look online. I spent under $20 for mine and they are great... no worrey about Tiki moving quickly and getting poked with sharp scissors.

Judi


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks, Judi. That is what I am scared of. She has gotten so much better at holding still when I am cutting but when she was little I did accidently cut her when she moved suddenly. She didn't really notice it but I was so ashamed that rest of the day. I am so scared of doing that again. That is one reason I like the cutical scissors but the blade is less than an inch long. I need something a little bit bigger.


----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

She looks so cute!! She seems very happy with her new do' too!! Great job!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm impressed with the job you did on Lexi......she looks a lot like Pico when he gets back from the groomers. I like Pico's ears (they're so silky!) and beard longer but other than that they look the same.

And tiny cuticle scissors, too! I can't imagine you got much hair cut with each snip. Such patience on Lexi's part..


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

So cute!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

lexi is so cute i love her haircut







Denise


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks! I haven't cut it since then so it is getting pretty long again. I think it is around 3 inches long now. I've noticed that she's been getting more matts lately so I think I'm going to have to give her another haircut soon.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

What a great job you did on her hair cut. She is just adorable...and how do you keep her face so white? She has the cutest expressions!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks!








I cut out the tearstains that time. You couldn't really tell. I think I might have used a thinning shears to help even out the cut.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2004)

I cut Lacey's hair on her chin. She is such a silly little girl. She didn't want to sit while I was cutting but lay on her back. She was really good. Next time I take her to the groomers I am to have to ask her if Lacey sits for her.


----------

